# Hello from Poland



## Tazon (Mar 28, 2013)

I am a young beekeeper who was born in 1995, who began his adventure unexpectedly in 2009. A friend gave me the first st and due to the fact that my family eats a lot of honey, so why buy honey, how you can have your own and healthy honey. The origins of the apiary were very difficult, but what man learns from his mistakes and seeks to order step by step.

The 2011 season was a pleasant surprise when one colonies gathered to 60kg of honey, which was the biggest success of my first beekeeping.










In 2011, an apiary started to grow from 1 up to 6 hive colonies. most successful beekeeping.










At present apiary has 10 bee colonies and year to year it extensively enlarged. In the current year, it will probably have 40 trunks.

Apiary bathed in snow down 2013 season.










My apiary is located Czechówce away from roads and cities. It is a very beautiful area. The beekeeping season, I invite you to visit the apiary and bee products taste after informing the earlier. Please to report on interesting questions and for every try to welcome the opportunity to respond. Beekeeping also run a channel on YouTube, which you are cordially invited. Starting this year, there will be a very interesting new movies.

Welcome to the *YouTube* Channel
http://www.youtube.com/user/MyTazon


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site from SE United States!


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice to have you here on this site Tazon - and very nice pictures!


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your great success in beekeeping and welcome to Beesource !


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome and a belated happy dyngus day!


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

How awesome. Welcome from Missouri USA.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## fshrgy99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome from Canada Tazon!


----------



## Tazon (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you very much. How do I make mistakes please bear with us. 

In our harsh winter in Poland, last night dropped 10 cm of snow. Spring has forgotten us: (
Winter surprised everyone in Europe, let us save the colonies from hunger.

Photo from March 21









Winter has made the problem of the development and expansion slot.

Regards.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Tazon (Mar 28, 2013)

After a long time, I greet you.

Apiary Bartolino, slowly growing )














Regards.


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

Every success for the tasks that lie ahead!


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Bardzo kolorowe ule. 

I am not sure if I said that right, but they look great to me.


----------

